# How much did/do your kids' braces cost?



## PajamaMama

We went to my daughter's orthodontic consultation today and I'm still reeling.

Her braces will cost us $5900. There's a down payment of $1000, a monthly fee of $150, and at the end a $400 retainer to purchase.

This man has been my dd's dentist since she first got teeth. She has had a few sort of complicated dental issues with excellent outcomes. She trusts him, and so do dh and I.

I can't help wondering if this is normal though. She does need a lot of work. He did a slide show of photos of her mouth and teeth and explained everything to us thoroughly, the risks of getting braces, etc. BUT he also explained the risks of NOT having them. She has such a serious overbite that she can't even get the bottom braces for a year, because she would just bite them off. There are other issues too...I know she needs braces. She has teeth that don't even make contact with the other teeth.

BUT...HOLY MOLY. SIX THOUSAND DOLLARS!!!







:

So...how much did your kids' braces cost? How long were they/will they be in treatment for their orthodontic issues? Please share!


----------



## operamommy

We just had the consult for my 11-year-old son. The quote was about $4200 for two years of treatment. However, it will most likely be higher as the dentist thinks it's possible he'll need more than two years of treatment. Also, he might have to have some permanent teeth extracted (but the dentist is trying to avoid that if possible). His mouth is very crowded and right now he has 4 teeth that literally have nowhere to come in at.

It's not $6000, but sheesh....I just might have to have his teeth listed as one of my valuables at the end of all this.


----------



## PajamaMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *operamommy* 
It's not $6000, but sheesh....I just might have to have his teeth listed as one of my valuables at the end of all this.

















:

..and just think...I have an almost 4 year old...and a baby on the way...by the time the oldest is ready to start college, it will be time to think about braces for my now-4 year old...ack!

If their teeth all need $6k braces, I could have had...what...6 AWESOME cruise vacations...or a brand new car...or a new roof and a ton of landscaping...or 900 boxes of REALLY good chocolates...


----------



## stayinghome

My first daughter's was $4600, which we just paid off this week! Woo hoo! Our second daughter will be more expensive, $2000 now for a palateal expander and then another $4000 when she's ready for the rest. We have a flex spending account which helps us manage the payments. No ortho. coverage on our insurance.


----------



## spero

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PajamaMama* 
SIX THOUSAND DOLLARS!!!

My 16-yo's treatment (which is paid for, but not finished) was more than that - and THEN he has to have periodontics work (tooth implants).







:

Next week we're having 13-yo DD's orthodontic needs assessed. Here we go again ....

And after her, will be the 6-yo whose fierce thumbsucking has her whole jaw alignment out of whack, not to mention her teeth.







:

Thankfully, we do have some insurance coverage and a FSA.


----------



## momfirst

My dd had major issues with her teeth. She had a space matainer since she was about 6...there's so much crowding in her mouth that there was no room for teeth. She had to have a couple of teeth pulled before getting her braces on (this was done by her dentist...which is covered under insurance...the ortho isn't).

She had her braces on for almost 2 years. Within weeks you could start to see a difference! Her braces cost me $4650 ($1000 down and $175/mo). Her care was excellent. If she needs the braces, look around and get some estimates, but don't wait too long. A year earlier when I asked about braces for my dd, I was quoted about $3000. It goes up a lot each year!

About a month after her braces came off, my dd had to have her wisdom teeth out! Her final x-ray showed that her wisdom teeth were coming in crooked. After paying out almost $5000, I wasn't going to let them be moved around by the wisdom teeth!!! So, I had to search to find a surgeon who accepted MA....otherwise it was going to cost another $2000 to have the wisdom teeth out!


----------



## 1growingsprout

Nothing... Thank God We Have A Wonderful And Excellent Dental Plan Thru Dh Work... He Better Never Quit Or Get Fired And They Better Never Change The Plan.... Ds 6 Will Need Them.. His Teeth Are Coming In Sideways... Like On 90 Degree Angle Thats Not Kewl... Yes I Said The Dental Insurance Has 100% Ortho. Benefit...
Not Bad For Our Entire Family At 17$/month... Yes All Detnal Cleanings Etc Are Covered... I Think Theres A Minimal Copay For Root Canals Etc....


----------



## Houdini

We paid just under 10,000 for our two oldest kids braces. We ended up taking a medical hardship on my husband's 401K plan to pay for them b/c we couldn't afford payments each month. They both got space maintainers at around 7-8 and the braces went in August when they were 11 and 9.5.

Thank God for BCMH coverage on my youngest two b/c they will need braces as well. BCMH will pay whatever isn't covered by insurance, so we have zero money to pay for them.


----------



## sagewinna

$3600 per kid for the first phase. There may or may not be a second phase, depends on the last molars.


----------



## Susana

My son's braces cost 4500.00. My daughter's cost 4700.00.

Now I am waiting for the recommendations for wisdom teeth removal to start coming in....


----------



## A&A

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PajamaMama*
..or 900 boxes of REALLY good chocolates...









And then you'd need to pay for MORE dental work!


----------



## Shanna2007

My daughters' braces cost about $5K. We are on a monthly payment plan otherwise we couldn't afford it. This includes adjustments.


----------



## oldgirlnewtricks

DD is only 9, but the orthodontist said to budget for $6,000. Since she won't get them until around the age of 12, we'll already have the money set aside. Our insurance doesn't cover anything.

I'm ok with the price.


----------



## roadfamily6now

my DD's braces are costing about $6000 also.

$1000 down and $200 a month.

that covers everything.


----------



## smillerhouse

I beleive it was about 3400. We got a discount for paying up front. We live in Fl-this is an older ortho with over 30 years of expereince. I think most practices are much more expensive. She has had them for about 20 months and got the bottom off and the top is coming off soon , I think. The next appointment is next month.
I compared about three practices and picked the one with an older, more experinced ortho, that seemed "wrmer" to deal iwth. I think it has been a great choice. I have also seen that a lot of my dd's friends have been told that it will be faster, like 6 months. I really turst her ortho who mostly wworks with very disfigured kids now-we got a referral from outr denist to him. She got them shorly after she turned 12. Sallie


----------



## MillingNome

I'm so screwed. Both kids' teeth aren't that bad but I know they both should have braces when they get older. Fun and games.


----------



## purslaine

Some insurance plans only cover a "one time" use of orthodentia. So befroe you use your insurance to cover a 300$ space maintainer in the childhood years - check and make sure it will not exempt you from using your insurance for orthodentia (like costly braces) in the teen years.

kathy


----------



## STBSM

I have been in mine now as an adult for almost 2.5 years, I get them off early summer and by the time I am done it will be about 7000 dollars. It is so expensive, but SO WORTH IT. I REALLY needed them and can not tell you how good I feel now.

I paid 1000 down, 140 a month and my insurance picked up a bit too.


----------



## operamommy

spero, we are looking at the same situation here. Ds1's braces will come off in 2-3 years, just as dd will be of age to have them put on. The dentist has already warned us that she'll need them as well.

I guess in a way now I'm glad that there's a 7 year age difference between dd and ds2. It will give us time to save.


----------



## markgel89

We've planned to have one for my younger kid, and We already have him a check up from the dentist last week. As advice to go for the treatment and haven't yet decided but since the dentist has given us the insurance. until now we're still thinking the cost because its really out of the pocket.


----------



## lauren

That sounds about right for cost. It probably varies a little bit by region. I've gotten through 2 kids so far, one to go! I snuck myself in there in between as my parents couldn't afford good treatment, when I was a teen and I really needed some work.


----------



## Letitia

THE GOOD NEWS!!!

Put this in some perspective - the price of braces has not always not kept up with inflation. Mine were $3000 when I got them (1977). My problems were so bad the orthodontist thought there was hope our insurance would cover it because it could be argued my speech and eating were affected, but no - we paid. That would be nearly $12,000 today. In the late 1970's/early 1980's, inflation was high but braces didn't really go up. Since the early 1980's, the price of braces has basically followed inflation. So if inflation is considered, they're really comparable to the 1980's and better than the 1970's. 

I know, it's not really comforting, but doesn't your estimate sound better than $12,000? 




I have great teeth now. I was congenitally missing some and had bizarre problems as a result, and they would have been a professional barrier even if I did learn to talk and eat just fine.


----------



## moominmamma

To be fair, the $5900 estimate was almost ten years ago. Not sure what that does for the inflation calculations. This is a very old thread.

Miranda


----------

